# r.i.p.. make sure your young ones are safe



## aiysha (May 26, 2009)

in one week paphos has seen 2 young boys be killed in a road accident wen the moped they were riding went under a car, (r.i.p apostoli & nikola)

also, a 6yr old boy fell from a 2 story apt

nd a woman was murdered by her bf.


the message is lets help keep our loved ones safe. 2 children nd 1 woman dead, nd 1 child in serious condition all in 1week.

this is not normal in paphos this shudnt even happen once a yr.

but its a reminder that our lifes could b lost at any moment and altho cyprus is a fairly safe country we must protect those around us.

they dont give children motorbike licenses for a reason (lets remember that) so wen we see them drivin around we know we shud take extra precaution in our own vehicles... these children have never had lessons let alone passed the test.

dont leave keys in doors nd windows open enough for small children to fall out of. the small ones need protecting. they dont know the danger they could be in.

and if we hear or see someone in trouble we shud alert someone straight away.

lets keep this community good !!

and the best of luck for everyone for the rest of 09'

Aiysha xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My heart is in my mouth every time I see these young boys on mopeds among traffic.
They never wear helmets or any other sort of protection and it is inevitable that if they have an accident they will be serioulsy hurt or killed.
I cannot understand the parents who allow this or the police who turn a blind eye to it.
Having had a 13 year old grandaughter run over and killed I know how how the familes must hurting but they are partly responsible. The person I feel most sorry for is the driver of the car who will have to live with the horrific memories of those boys.
When my grandaughter was killed it was a set of unfortunate circumstances and neither she nor the driver were to blame for what happened and although we as a family still grieve for her the poor woman who was driving the car will also be suffering terribly. 
It is my worst nightmare that one day I might be driving through the streets of Paphos and through no fault of my own I might kill a child.
So yes lets all be extra vigilant and watch out for these young boys whose parents havnt got the sense to realise how much danger their children are in on the roads.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Every time I get on the road I think to myself that these people have never heard of defensive driving and wonder about the value they place for their lives and human life in general.

Also, these parents said oh we told them not to ride mopeds. I didn't hear them say oh if only I drove them to the party then they would still be alive. ok they are grieving but in my opinion they are 100% responsible.

We were telling a friend that on the way to Protaras we saw a guy on a motorcycle going 200mph. His response was that it's police policy not to stop them in fear of a worse accident as they speed off to avoid the police. The police announced that their target is to reduce deadly accidents by 50% by 2010 but apart from a few more police on the roads I have not seen or heard of anything else being done.

And how about all these people you see with kids not strapped in, babies on the front seats


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Every time I get on the road I think to myself that these people have never heard of defensive driving and wonder about the value they place for their lives and human life in general.
> 
> Also, these parents said oh we told them not to ride mopeds. I didn't hear them say oh if only I drove them to the party then they would still be alive. ok they are grieving but in my opinion they are 100% responsible.
> 
> ...



Even worse, babies on their laps in the front, sometimes even a child on the drivers lap.
If the car stops suddenly and you are thrown forward the child gets crushed to death by its parent.


----------



## aiysha (May 26, 2009)

im so glad others have recognised this too.

the accident which occurred on saturday evening, i was 3cars behind, nd i have never seen anythin so horrific in my life. 

it has now been sed that the parents bought the bike but only for around the village (still not acceptable) nd that the boys had snuck off on it without permission. 

the boys were drivin in the middle of the road with no lights on nd the car was cruisin over the speed limit. both are at fault, aswell as the parents. nd it will always be on these peoples minds. what if we hadnt of bought it? what if the light had been on? what if hed ov driven by 5mins earlier or later.?

unfortunatley these things will never be changed and no1 knows the answers.

veronica i am very sorry for ur loss and im also sorry if this post brought bak some bad memories for u. i wish u the best of luck in the future and may she rest in peace as all angels should 

aiysha xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aiysha said:


> im so glad others have recognised this too.
> 
> the accident which occurred on saturday evening, i was 3cars behind, nd i have never seen anythin so horrific in my life.
> 
> ...



aiysha I am sure that it must have been terrible to witness such an awful thing and you will not get the picture out of your head for a long time.
When my grandaughter was killed one of the first people on the scene was a friend of my husbands who tried to revive her but she died in his arms. 
In terrible things like this so many people are affected, the person driving the car, anyone who sees it happen, the police who attend the scene. All of these people will be affected so at the end of the day it is not only the familes who suffer.
It is a shame that the Cypriots cannot see how dangerous these mopeds are andhow they are putting the lives of their children in peril by buying them these 'toys'
The police talk about making the roads safer but they carry on turning a blind eye to what goes on on the roads. 

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*The boys who were killed*

We had lunch today with our insurance broker and she is the broker and also a close friend to the family of one of the boys who was killed in the accident on Saturday.
It turns out that the parents did not know that the boys had the moped. They had built it themselves out of bits scavanged from old bikes and kept it somewhere away from their homes.
The bike was illegal and unroadworthy.
They lived in Chloraka so how on earth can it be that parents of 12 and 13 year old boys have no idea that their sons are at a party in Coral Bay and riding an illegal moped?
Our insurance broker tells us that the children here are given far too much leeway to do as they please because the parents have to work such long hours, often 2 or 3 jobs just to make ends meet.


----------



## aiysha (May 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We had lunch today with our insurance broker and she is the broker and also a close friend to the family of one of the boys who was killed in the accident on Saturday.
> It turns out that the parents did not know that the boys had the moped. They had built it themselves out of bits scavanged from old bikes and kept it somewhere away from their homes.
> The bike was illegal and unroadworthy.
> They lived in Chloraka so how on earth can it be that parents of 12 and 13 year old boys have no idea that their sons are at a party in Coral Bay and riding an illegal moped?
> Our insurance broker tells us that the children here are given far too much leeway to do as they please because the parents have to work such long hours, often 2 or 3 jobs just to make ends meet.



just so u know.. there was another accident in paphos today. which involved 2 english boys, my friends. 

one has died, nd the other is in intensive care.

once agen they were ridin a motorbike, both aged 13 - 15.

its believe they didnt hit anyone or anythin else, but were goin a gd speed nd the handle bar snapped they lost control. 

r.i.p - danny <3 we all love u



-also its been sed on the greek news that they r guna b puttin speed camera's along the pafos 2 coral bay stretch nd also better lightin due to last saturdays accident.

-thats now 2 saturdays in a row!

why, dont ppl get it. why do they let them ride these bikes?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aiysha said:


> just so u know.. there was another accident in paphos today. which involved 2 english boys, my friends.
> 
> one has died, nd the other is in intensive care.
> 
> ...



It is terrible how much of this sort of thing is happening
Your friends must be devastated.
I think too often the parents dont even know their kids are riding these death traps


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Unfortunately, the young think they are invinsible (didn't we all?!). Everywhere in the world there are tragic, young deaths with the most occuring of young males between the ages of 16 - 24. I hear of "joy rides" (which is an oxymoron anyway) gone wrong all the time. It is very sad and my heart goes out to the friends and family of these young men, one of which was a schoolmate of my young brother-in-law. 
Hopefully, there will finally be a light and more speed control on the road mentioned which has been a real hazard for at least 20 years that I know of with numerous car, moped and hit and run acccidents. It is, by the way, one of the most dangerous in Cyprus - fact. 
Drive carefully and keep your children safe -- peace.


----------



## scorp (May 30, 2009)

on the 30/5/09 , motorbike crash, rest in peace Danny Wymark.


----------



## scorp (May 30, 2009)

aiysha said:


> just so u know.. there was another accident in paphos today. which involved 2 english boys, my friends.
> 
> one has died, nd the other is in intensive care.
> 
> ...


 rest in peace danny wymark


----------



## scorp (May 30, 2009)

R.I.P Danny Wymark


----------

